# I need $400 loan today



## Methew

I've lost all my gear lately.. which kinda wasn't mine...so, is there any fast way of getting $400?


----------



## High Desert Elk

Methew said:


> I've lost all my gear lately.. which kinda wasn't mine...so, is there any fast way of getting $400?


Not sure what you're getting at...


----------



## Kwalk3

Methew said:


> I've lost all my gear lately.. which kinda wasn't mine...so, is there any fast way of getting $400?


If you figure it out. Make sure to let us all know. I'm sure we could all use $400 of new gear.


----------



## one4fishing

I’d head down to the ATM myself.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Yeah...one of those $400 zero interest zero payback loans that we all want, right?


----------



## twinkielk15

Sometimes I think I want a loan but then I realize I actually just want some free money with no strings attached. Unfortunately, nobody seems to offer such a program....


----------



## Fowlmouth

It seems a lot of guys just hand bank tellers notes and get money fast these days.


----------



## Critter

Fowlmouth said:


> It seems a lot of guys just hand bank tellers notes and get money fast these days.


It even comes with a free photo, but the picture is usually worse than a drivers license one.


----------



## bowgy

Man, if I lost all of my gear I would sure need a lot more that $400, that wouldn't even cover losing my tackle box, let alone any hunting gear.


----------



## GaryFish

I've got a friend in Nigeria. He is a prince. He has a couple million he is willing to share. He just needs your account number, mother's maiden name, social security number, date of birth, name of your first car, pet, and high school mascot. PM me and I'll put you in touch with him.


----------



## Kwalk3

GaryFish said:


> I've got a friend in Nigeria. He is a prince. He has a couple million he is willing to share. He just needs your account number, mother's maiden name, social security number, date of birth, name of your first car, pet, and high school mascot. PM me and I'll put you in touch with him.


PM Sent


----------



## Catherder

I heard some guys on here mentioning selling a kidney to pay for hunting tag fees. Maybe you could look into that.


----------



## Steve G

Perhaps its just coincidence but there was a news article on the financial news program I watch that reported that the majority of Americans have no savings, pensions, 401(k) etc. and could not come up with $400 if they needed it.

Perhaps the poster is just poking fun at this?


----------



## Critter

Steve G said:


> Perhaps its just coincidence but there was a news article on the financial news program I watch that reported that the majority of Americans have no savings, pensions, 401(k) etc. and could not come up with $400 if they needed it.
> 
> Perhaps the poster is just poking fun at this?


 Looking at his other 3 post I highly doubt that.

I think that he just forgot to put his link in.


----------



## KineKilla

I don't need $400 (although I wouldn't turn it down) I just need a hunting permit!


----------



## CPAjeff

Catherder said:


> I heard some guys on here mentioning selling a kidney to pay for hunting tag fees. Maybe you could look into that.


Shhhhhh! Don't go spreading around that information! ;-)

ECON 101 - Supply and Demand.


----------



## Bax*

One of the weirder threads we’ve had ina while. 

On a side note. I’m having my dog’s eye removed in the morning. Soooo that’s fun.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Bax* said:


> One of the weirder threads we've had ina while.
> 
> On a side note. I'm having my dog's eye removed in the morning. Soooo that's fun.


Yep. Think I'll go chase crappie and bass tomorrow, pretty sure I won't ponder this thread though...


----------



## Underwood1988

_Be careful when you take small amounts of money on credit. Usually, credit companies that issue loans for small amounts of money increase the interest rate by 200-300%. I recently faced a similar situation and later it turned into a war with the collectors from the company frontline-collections.com. I still can't get justice from the police, because they have professional lawyers. Unfortunately, I had to move from my previous place of residence to another city, but they found me there as well. At the moment, I have to pay an extra $ 5000 when I took a loan for $ 600. Be careful with credit companies and be sure to read the terms of the agreement._


----------



## elkunited

Underwood1988 said:


> _Be careful when you take small amounts of money on credit. Usually, credit companies that issue loans for small amounts of money increase the interest rate by 200-300%. I recently faced a similar situation and later it turned into a war with the collectors. I still can't get justice from the police, because they have professional lawyers. Unfortunately, I had to move from my previous place of residence to another city, but they found me there as well. At the moment, I have to pay an extra $ 5000 when I took a loan for $ 600. Be careful with credit companies and be sure to read the terms of the agreement._


You forgot to change your name and SSN too. Maybe a new wife and kids as well. Can't just change your address.


----------



## bowgy

Some of these first posts are funny but this one made me think, what kind of person skimming the internet takes the time to sign up for a forum to just post some random post on a 2 year old nonsensical thread?


----------



## Critter

bowgy said:


> Some of these first posts are funny but this one made me think, what kind of person skimming the internet takes the time to sign up for a forum to just post some random post on a 2 year old nonsensical thread?


It's their job, all they do all day long is search out forums and then make their post on it and move on. Usually with a link. However a lot of forums are getting smart and requiring the poster to have X amount of post before they can post a link so you will see these same posters replying to threads with one or two word replies just to get their post count up so they can post a link.


----------



## bowgy

Wow, talk about a boring job, I would rather dig ditches.


----------



## elkunited

bowgy said:


> Wow, talk about a boring job, I would rather dig ditches.


At least they can watch YouTube or other internet surfing while working &#128521;


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> It's their job, all they do all day long is search out forums and then make their post on it and move on. Usually with a link. However a lot of forums are getting smart and requiring the poster to have X amount of post before they can post a link so you will see these same posters replying to threads with one or two word replies just to get their post count up so they can post a link.


.

+1


----------



## RandomElk16

twinkielk15 said:


> Sometimes I think I want a loan but then I realize I actually just want some free money with no strings attached. Unfortunately, nobody seems to offer such a program....


Sure they are. Just become unemployed.


----------



## pollo70

Use your "stimulus Check" Trump Buck$ should cover it and some!


----------



## one4fishing

A spammer spamming an old thread started by a spammer. Perfect


----------



## Bax*

There are some pretty interesting reads on why people post random comments on forums. Many of them are based off the idea of market research to gauge the response. Problem is that most of us are smart-asses and it cripples their algorithms. 

There are bots that roam the webnet looking for someone to say “you should put that on a t shirt!” And they will render that idea on a mock graphic and suddenly you’ll see it in your ads during your time surfing. 

This is super easy for them to do because they don’t have to make the shirt until someone actually buys it and it alllows them to market to specific segments. It’s pretty ingenious. Problem is that these companies print copy-written material on their shirts because the software they use doesn’t know any better. 

A guy caught onto this a while ago and took an image that said something like “this image is used without permission” and tricked bots into advertising it and exposed the practice a while back. 

My point is, I’m bored and need to go fishing. 

Also, if you’re that hard up for cash to buy hunting gear then sell plasma.


----------



## Bax*

Just found a story about what I was referring to if interested: https://www.boredpanda.com/bots-t-s...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## RandomElk16

Bax* said:


> My point is, I'm bored





Bax* said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/bots-t-s...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


*I'm bored*

**Posts link from (checking notes) "bored panda"**

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## legacy

Ever watched Breaking Bad?


----------



## Bax*

legacy said:


> Ever watched Breaking Bad?


He shows how to make money tax free!


----------



## legacy

Bax* said:


> He shows how to make money tax free!


BINGO!


----------



## one4fishing

Pretty crazy about the bots Bax.


----------



## Bax*

one4fishing said:


> Pretty crazy about the bots Bax.


Yeah. It's honestly pretty ingenious and probably wasn't designed thinking it'd generate lawsuits but here we are.

Now if only Google would stop reading my mind. Freaks me out every time I type one letter in and it auto fills in what I'm looking for


----------



## Critter

Bax* said:


> Yeah. It's honestly pretty ingenious and probably wasn't designed thinking it'd generate lawsuits but here we are.
> 
> Now if only Google would stop reading my mind. Freaks me out every time I type one letter in and it auto fills in what I'm looking for


You just need to wear that tinfoil hat more. :shock:


----------



## Mercury1989

one4fishing said:


> A spammer spamming an old thread started by a spammer. Perfect


ahaha that's funny :mrgreen:


----------



## robertdyerkms

Catherder said:


> I heard some guys on here mentioning selling a kidney to pay for hunting tag fees. Maybe you could look into that.


it is a really nice idea! this saved my life! thank u! Dude, I may be late writing here, but think twice before you take out a loan. If this really needs to be done, then try it, but if you use this money to buy a TV or set-top box, then it's better not to. My brother needed money for the treatment of his daughter and sort of took out a loan on this Money Expert page. After that he worked two jobs to get the money back but thank God that money helped his daughter! So I think that loans are very responsible and only in extreme cases a necessary thing. I hope you're doing well, good luck!


----------



## Kwalk3

robertdyerkms said:


> it is a really nice idea! this saved my life! thank u!


How much did you pay for yours? I've got two 1985 models. Very rare. Might be willing to part with one for the right price....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> How much did you pay for yours? I've got two 1985 models. Very rare. Might be willing to part with one for the right price....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a "Kelley Blue Book" for kidneys? I have a pair of "vintage" ones, but the age depreciation may hurt me in value.


----------



## Critter

Catherder said:


> Is there a "Kelley Blue Book" for kidneys? I have a pair of "vintage" ones, but the age depreciation may hurt me in value.


I've heard that because they have been working so good for so long that they increase in price.

I've got a pair of vintage ones that have never seen any stones, infections, or any problems. In my younger years I drank enough beer to keep them fresh and clean


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a "Kelley Blue Book" for kidneys? I have a pair of "vintage" ones, but the age depreciation may hurt me in value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that because they have been working so good for so long that they increase in price.
> 
> I've got a pair of vintage ones that have never seen any stones, infections, or any problems. In my younger years I drank enough beer to keep them fresh and clean
Click to expand...

I used vodka and whiskey to clean mine &#128514;


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> Is there a "Kelley Blue Book" for kidneys? I have a pair of "vintage" ones, but the age depreciation may hurt me in value.


I was hoping the guy that had his life saved could at least point us in the right direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Ray said:


> I used vodka and whiskey to clean mine &#128514;


Well, that too. Beer to flush them, and vodka and whiskey to purify them.


----------



## 2full

Mine are '56 models. I have had my share of beers in my life...... maybe more than. 
As part of my cancer deal earlier this year they did all the tests on my kidneys and liver. They came out great. No issues at all. Was glad. 
So they must be priceless. 

But, the wife was pissed. She always figured I'd of killed both kidneys and liver by now. 
All that harping gone to waste.


----------



## Kwalk3

MrMesa said:


> You can take out a loan or find a side job if you have time.


We've already solved this Mr Table. Thanks for nothing. Selling Kidneys on the black market is the only correct answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

Kwalk3 said:


> We've already solved this Mr Table. Thanks for nothing. Selling Kidneys on the black market is the only correct answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The spammers just can't leave this one alone. :roll:


----------



## Kwalk3

Catherder said:


> The spammers just can't leave this one alone. :roll:


I am deriving some pleasure from the fact that they are all spamming each other. This thread is a spam magnet for sure.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

We don't have stickies on this forum but if this thread keeps the trolls and spammers away maybe we should consider it.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Ahhhh yes those payday lenders, where they charge interest by the hour


----------



## Charoung

So, if you need a loan, why don't you find a place to have one? I mean, what's the problem, there are so many places that I can remember at least ten of them. The only problem, I think, is that you are a lazy ass, and you don't want to at least google for a good place where you can get a 400-dollar loan. Well, lucky for you, I have recently taken a loan that small and can recommend you a place. Here DollarBack Mortgage you will be able to satisfy your desires and get your money. Don't be afraid, the place is completely safe, it's proved on myself! Also, they have a lot of reviews so if you don't believe me, you will probably believe the rest of people.


----------



## Vanilla

Charoung said:


> So, if you need a loan, why don't you find a place to have one? I mean, what's the problem, there are so many places that I can remember at least ten of them.


Which 10 are closest to me now? I'll run out right now and get one!


----------



## Nicostly

How did you manage to lose all your gear? You wrote it so easily as if it didn't cost a lot of money. However, it depends on what kind of equipment you have. Anyway, it's better for you just to save up money and buy new equipment. If I had a choice, I would instead take a mortgage from Mortgage Broker Hull and get a lovely house than take out a loan of $ 400. Why are you asking this on the forum if you can just contact one of the banks and ask about the possibility of taking out a loan for such an amount? Anyway, I hope you have already found a solution to this problem.


----------

